# Early Tournament Weigh In?



## bassin101 (May 16, 2005)

Opinions wanted. During a bass tournament (7:00 to 4:00), should a team or individual be permitted to weigh in fish during the tournament day or should they have to wait until the end of the tournament day?


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

I would say wait till the end, unfortunatly when ever money is on the line in case of protest.


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

that I would want to weigh in early is if I was having mechanical problems (particularly if those problems made it difficult to keep the fish alive). In that case, I think it should be allowed.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

IMO..........IF you weigh in you are DONE FOR THE DAY!

I heard a story about the Steelworkers tournament at Salt Fork last year that a guy weighed in a Bass that he thought it was going to die. Hey that's part of every tournament AND YOU TO KEEP THEM ALIVE. What if everyone did this? If you don't know how to keep them alive stay off the lake..........lol.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

It depends on the situation. Some tournaments the guys running it fish, so it would be unfair to make them come in to weigh fish early. Most open events have someone at the weigh site all day so that could be a different story. Also its a 8 hour event so part of the equasion is keeping your fish healthy for the whole day. I have no problem with someone weighing their fish early because of livewell malfunction or an emergency that would make the fisherman have to leave. But to just come in at noon and weigh in cause you can im not sure about. Of course who would if you are having that kind of day. The bottom line goes back to tourney rules, if its allowed then its not an issue. But to keep things honest and everyone happy, it helps to have some of the competition around to verify the fish caught.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Our scales never open at any dobass events (EEI,LaDO!,NOAA,Madness) until the first stated finish time for any event.

We control the bags up to that point that anglers must use to bring fish up.

Formally opening the scales at a particular set time allows for field continuity and removes potential enemies of the group.

It's better for the overall care of fish as well, if applied correctly. The earliest anyone can legally check in (on our bigboat events) is 15 minutes prior to the stated finish time.

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i would say it totally depends on the tournament director and the RULES. i would say that once a contestant wieghs any fish then they should be done for the day. a contestand shouldnt be able to wiegh a dieing fish then go back out and continue to fish. dead fish in all tournaments are either penalized or not wieghed at all so the contestant shouldnt be able to avoid a penalty by wieghing fish then continue to fish. a protest wouldnt play much in the factor of weather its done or not because the money would be held up untill the protest was ruled on any way. this like all rules are in the hands of the tournament director and his opinion is whats going to count at the end of the day so if a contestant wasnt sure how a tournament director is going to rule in a sitation then its the contestants responcibility to show up at rules meetings and get the answer before the year even starts.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Would have to agree with Hookset, a majority of the tournaments that are run normally you also have the tournament director on the water competing as well, here again it depends on the rules and how each tournament is set up.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

IMO.........at least one member of the team should HAVE TO BE at the weigh ins at the scheduled time to weigh in their fish..........if not there will always be someone who questions the fish that were weighed in.............that is why there is a SET TIME for weigh ins so everyone has the oppurtunity to be there and SEE the fish that are turned in !!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

a few years back in the elite series a guy caught some insane amount of weight in the first 45 minutes of the day. i think it was tim horton but im not sure. he said that the only thing that could ruin the day was if he had mechanical problems so he went back to the ramp early and just waited. i think if you want to do that then thats your perogative however i dont feel he should be allowed to weigh the fish in early. as other people said, keeping your fish alive is part of the game.

i think that this would be a much bigger problem in smaller circuits due to the possibility of coruptness. i definately think that no one should be able to weigh in fish more then 15mins before the tournament ends.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Good answers guys. I have no problem with anybody weighing in early. Once you do that you and your boat are done for the day.  IF I caught 5- 5 lb. bass in the first 3 hours. I would weigh in and I'm done for the day. Go get a beer, a sandwich,and sit back with a big smile on my face...............................5-5lbers!..........yes I'm dreaming!


----------

